# Newly diagnosed type 1



## olly93 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi everyone 

I'm new here, just been diagnosed with type 1

Two weeks ago I was completely healthy, no symptoms of diabetes... suddenly here I am having to inject myself with insulin 4 times a day!

Anyway, its all quite overwhelming, and I don't have any diabetic friends, so any advice would be gratefully received!

Olly


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Olly, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about your diagnosis  It's one helluva shock isn't it? I was diagnosed a week before I was due to run a marathon, so it was one of the furthest things from my mind when I suddenly became very ill and then was diagnosed.

There is an awful lot to take in, so try not to get too overwhelmed by it all. How are you doing with the injections? Sounds like you are on what is known as a basal/bolus or MDI (Multiple Daily Injections) regime, with a slow-acting insulin once a day and fast-acting with your meals? Which insulins do you use? The good news is that this is one of the more flexible insulin regimes, allowing you to eat (or not eat) what you want, when you want (within reason, of course!). Some insulin regimes force you to eat certain amounts at the same times every day, which can be difficult to live with at times.

Don't worry, you will gradually get used to things and as you gain more experience with how your body reacts to things lif will become more predictable. Have you been taught to carb count, or are you on fixed doses currently?

I would highly recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents by Ragnar Hanas It will explain everything you need to know about living with Type 1. Well, maybe not _everything_, but for those things it doesn't, you have us!  The good news is that there has never been a better time to be diagnosed as knowledge and treatments are improving all the time - it would have been a very different experience even only a decade ago. Still a pain, but easier to live with.

If you have any questions at all, please let us know. There are lots of friendly, experienced people here who have all been where you are now, and any question you may have will probably have happened to someone else before.

I look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## Bessiemay (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome to the forum olly93 you will get lots of good advice here as you can already see from Northie.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 13, 2015)

Hiya !  I'd just like to add what Northie forgot to tell you - that you don't have to be that young to read that book - it's exceedingly helpful whatever age T1 you happen to be, cos it isn't written so much like a textbook as others are.

It does take a while to get your head round the fact that it's happened - let alone all the stuff that we all have to do  - just because of it.  But wanted to say that having attacks of the 'Why mes'  as I used to call it at the time, is in fact entirely normal ! - which I didn't know for the first 35 years I had it - I just assumed I must be a bit of a wimp about it - so was rather pleased when it tailed off.  Of course being a girlie, mine involved floods of tears, apparently for no particular reason - but I never actually embarrassed myself in public, thank heaven !  Luckily, I had a sympathetic husband to give me a hug.

So - how do boys usually react during this period?  Get stroppy for seemingly no reason - or what? - cos I honestly don't know!  Hope one or more of the blokes will let us both know!


----------



## Bloden (Jun 13, 2015)

Hiya Olly and welcome. Sorry to hear about your diagnosis.  There's lots to take in at first, but it does get better...honest! I've found using this forum invaluable - there's lots of support and shared knowledge...and random silliness too!


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Olly
Welcome aboard, loads of good advice here.  It's pretty overwhelming to start with but it gets more manageable as time goes by


----------



## olly93 (Jun 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Hi Olly, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about your diagnosis  It's one helluva shock isn't it? I was diagnosed a week before I was due to run a marathon, so it was one of the furthest things from my mind when I suddenly became very ill and then was diagnosed.
> 
> There is an awful lot to take in, so try not to get too overwhelmed by it all. How are you doing with the injections? Sounds like you are on what is known as a basal/bolus or MDI (Multiple Daily Injections) regime, with a slow-acting insulin once a day and fast-acting with your meals? Which insulins do you use? The good news is that this is one of the more flexible insulin regimes, allowing you to eat (or not eat) what you want, when you want (within reason, of course!). Some insulin regimes force you to eat certain amounts at the same times every day, which can be difficult to live with at times.
> 
> ...



Yes that is the regime i've been given, i've been given humalog and lantus on fixed doses at the moment.

Luckily i've been told that I only need to make small changes to my diet. Being a student, i think one of the hardest things is going to be cutting down on alcohol!

Thanks for telling me about that book!


----------



## rachelha (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Olly,

I was diagnosed as a student.  I remember crying once when everyone else was having big sugary cocktails and I couldn't.  If you are drinking make sure you eat too.  Alcolhol tends to put your blood sugar up initially and then it falls later as your liver stops making glucose while it is dealing with the alcohol.   

One of the best bits of advice a doctor ever gave me (and easiest to stick to) was to get some chips on the way home after a night clubbing.  Dancing and alcohol can make your blood sugar drop quickly.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 5, 2015)

Welcome Olly


----------



## Mark T (Jul 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forum olly93


----------

